# carb/fat/protein count in food items



## donthomas81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Does anyone here know a good website that tells you the carb/fat/protein content in various food items.


----------



## furion joe (Sep 8, 2005)

*here are a few...*

http://www.nutritiondata.com/

http://www.fitday.com/

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/



Found here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## taniea19 (Sep 8, 2005)

The best one I have found is www.calorieking.com 

 Tanya


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump on nutritiondata and the USDA. These are the easiest to use and the most accurate too.

But I don't like fitday, and find nutridiary a lot better.

For Australia dietclub is good, and is the Australian version of calorieking. However, the information you get from these two sources is a lot less indepth.


----------

